# Two quick questions



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi-
I have two questions. 1. Can hedgehogs be fed hotdogs? I know it's probably not the healthiest choice, but i was just curious, i haven't fed it. But i was eating a hotdog at work and was curious.
2. I know the whole "way to introduce" a new food in a diet, but i was wondering... if you wanted to keep the brand of food the breeder gave you, how do you add another food? Do you just add a little bit, not taking away the original? 

Thanks!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm not all that sure. i always heard that you needed to be really careful when small children are eating hot dogs - i think because of the casing and choking issues? i may be off! so i'd assume if that was the case that you should probably not feed it or cut it up really fine. aside from that hot dogs are really high in sodium and would classify as junk food. i don't think it would be a good treat.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about the hot dog thing.. But as far as the new food thing goes, I've read (and have practiced) the 25% --> 50% --> 75% --> 100% theory, usually by introducing a larger amount of food every week. 

I tend to drag it out though, especially since I opted to switch foods after buying a TON of the old stuff :roll: I drag it out by using about 85/15... Although, depending how good your breeder's food is, there's no reason to not do 50/50 really. You can create your own mix-- as long as everyone's eating everything, I don't see a problem (assuming your food is good). Slowly introducing the new food, whether you're taking away the old stuff or not, is a fairly sure-fire way of making sure it's eaten... You don't want to shock anyone and start a hunger strike. I would suggest that if they catch on to you though, be sure you're consistent with how much you're giving them of the new stuff, so they expect it to be the new norm in their diet. Then add and subtract as you feel necessary.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

1. I would say if you feed an all beef kosher hot dog, peeled the skin, cut it into tiny tiny pieces, and only fed a very small amount, it would be fine. 
Though, I wouldn't think it would be beneficial to the hedgehog. 

2. If you want to add a new food to the food you are all ready feeding, add a little bit at a time. Depending on how much you want to incorporate into the mix, start at about 20% of the new food, and increase by 10% every week. 
This is what I do, and it really helps prevent upset tummies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My question is, why would you want to feed hot dogs? There are far better things he could be eating.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I wouldnt feed hotdogs.. But you can feed the gerber meat sticks. they come in chicken and turkey.


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Nancy said:


> My question is, why would you want to feed hot dogs? There are far better things he could be eating.


No, i was just asking out of curiosity. I know there is MUCH MUCH better foods to feed, i would most likley never feed hotdogs, but when i was eating was this morning, i was just thinking about it. Pure curiosity.

I only give fresh unseasoned meat, not any of the junky stuff.


----------

